

C code that can be “compiled” by sha384 - tjwei
http://weijr-eng.blogspot.com/2014/09/real-programmers-use-one-way-hash.html

======
glandium
"sha384 was chosen because it is possible to fit an ELF binary into sha384
digest"

Except none of the sources have a sha384 that ends up being an ELF binary.

In the first example, the important thing is that the sha384 digest starts
with 0a23, so "\n#" so that this essentially "compiles" to an empty shell
script.

In the second example, the digest starts with 2e202a0a, which is ". * \n", so
it only really works because the source, 0.c, is the first file in the
directory, and is both a sourceable shell script and a C source file. Remove
it, and the trick doesn't work anymore.

In the final one, the trick is similar, but the digest starts with "sh * \n"
instead.

EDIT: asterisks are inconveniently turned into italic formatting. Consider all
asterisks in this post as _not_ followed by a whitespace.

~~~
aardshark
Thank you, I was wondering how this could possibly work.

